# archery proficiency test for Urban Deer hunt?



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever had to do an archery proficiency test to participate in a controlled hunt or urban hunt? If so is it like a 3D bow shoot? What would a person expect? 30-50 yard shots? This could be interesting.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The one I took was like this.

Bow hunters interested in participating in this hunt must pass an archery proficiency test, consisting of 5 shots from 20 yards. The hunter must score at least 80% accuracy within an 8 inch circle target. Hunters will be allowed 2 attempts during test.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

The one I take every year for a local controlled hunt is similar. 5 arrows 4 must be on a piece of paper from an elevated 20 yd shot. Only 1 attempt but unlimited practice. Once u hang your paper on the target u are qualifying.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine helps run the qualifying tryout for some metroparks and it's pretty much the same as the others have said, 20 yard shot down hill on a paper plate size target. Four out of five must hit the mark.
And you'd be suprised at the number of people who are good shooters, but under the pressure of a judge, flub it with bow or a crossbow.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

20 yards really seems close but like Dragons4U said sometimes stage fright can get you. I guess tomorrow I will see what kind of pressure I can take, lol. I was out tonight shooting 10-50 yard shots at my 3D buck and my target bag. I hope having people watch you shoot isn't any worse than the ol' buck feaver.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I never took it and if they said I was to shoot at 50 yards, I'd tell them no thanks, i won't shoot at a deer at 50, why should I qualify at 50...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

It was just 20 yds. No one had any issues. I shoot out to 60 in practice for fun but 40 yards is about my limit for an ethical kill personally. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

20 yards is cool. 

this sounds like a good idea to me for all archery hunters statewide. some kind of proficency test where you get a card and have to show when you buy your deer tag. of course you will need to have and archery deer tag and a gun deer tag. on second thought, it is more regulations on hunting, maybe its not such a good idea


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i think there should be a test to hunt with a bow. i have a friend who runs a bow shop and it is stupid how many people come in and buy a new bow 3 days befor bow season and never shot a bow so the can hunt opening morning . it makes me sick .


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a volunteer for the metro parks it is 20yrds at a down hill 10in.target.You wouldn't belive how many people think that is so easy that they fail.I haven't all the numbers but last count was around 300 quifiers showed up.So pretty much everyone should get there choices to hunt.You have to get a doe before a buck.


----------

